# SCV Issue with 430 loader on 4310 Tractor (2004)



## Stewardship (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Folks. I run a 2004 John Deere 4310 with eHydro and a 430 loader. I have a strange hydraulic problem. I have been reading all the forum threads and, though I have learned much, I haven’t yet seen anything that directly addresses my issue. When dumping the FEL bucket (regardless of load), the bucket dumps VERY slowly with moderate pressure on the stick. If I push hard on the stick, the cylinder movement reverses. Pushing hard on the stick activates the regenerative function, right? How would that cause the movement of the piston to reverse? Or maybe this issue has no relation to regen?
You have probably guessed that I am new to the nitty gritty of hydraulics. I have an extensive equipment fleet which I maintain myself. Not by choice. Here, on the most isolated land mass on the planet, there simply aren’t any qualified professionals to whom I can take the work. Anybody want to move to Paradise?
I should probably mention that I use the machine beyond its design intention. It would not be inaccurate to say that I frequently use it as an excavator. Seeing the work I do with it would probably make you cringe but, heck, when I’m on the job and getting paid, I get the job done. Up until now, the loader has performed flawlessly. It’s getting a bit loose and I’ve had to weld it a couple times but it sure pays for itself. Not bad for a 2000-hour machine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The first thing to check is the quick disconnects in you hose connections


----------

